# Welcome to the Example Solve Forum (Please read before posting)



## Sa967St (Nov 10, 2014)

This forum is for threads of example solves, where each thread is for a specific puzzle or specific method for a puzzle. Everyone is encouraged to post their example solves, since it's a great way to learn techniques and share algorithms. 

Please use most recent unused scramble in the thread, then *post a scramble for the next person*, along with your written solution. It's preferred that you check your solution with alg.cubing.net and that you include a link to the playback.

If there's a puzzle or a method you'd like to see or write example solves for, and there isn't already a thread for it, feel free to create one and start it off with a scramble.

Note: Threads in this forum do not appear on the homepage.


----------

